# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

## Saeed735

*همه چیز به سبک خاص AS:                                                                                         
*

*AS2:*مراحل مطالعه ی یک درس


*(قبل از مطالعه ی تاپیک...اینجارو بخونید)* 

سلام...

چطور  و با چه روشی مطالعه کنم؟مراحل مطالعه ی یک درس و چگونگی انجام اونا تبدیل  شده به یک مشکل بسیار بزرگ که خیلی از داوطلبین کنکور نمیدونن که چطوری  این 

مشکلو حل کنن، بسیاری از افراد وقتی میخوان مطالعه ی یک فصل رو آغاز  کنن، همون اول شروع میکنن به خوندن، شما هم به این شکل عمل میکنید؟ اینکار  بسیار اشتباهه، 

مرحله ی خوندن خودش مرحله ی دوم از مراحل مطالعست...

ولی باید چکار کرد؟


من در ادامه مطلب شما رو با مراحل انجام مطالعه آشنا خواهم کرد:
 


1.*پیش خوانی و طرح سوال:*قبل از اینکه شروع کنی به خوندن یک درس، ابتدا اونو پیش خوانی کن، یعنی یه بار بصورت اجمالی و خیلی سریع(مثلا بین 5 تا 15 دقیقه) کل 

فصلی که میخوای مورد مطالعه قرار بدی رو بخون،به عبارتی یکبار فصل رو اسکن کن، یعنی چی؟

یعنی  ببین که قراره چی بخونی و مطلبی که قراره بخونی چی میگه؟ینی با فصلی که  میخوای بخونی آشنا شو...چطوری؟ فصل رو یه ورق بزن و به سرتیترها و شکل 

ها(تصاویر،جدولها و نمودارها) و مطالب مهمش نگاه کن و درمورد اونا ازخودت سوال کن(البته قرار نیست که دنبال سوال بگردی که خدایا چه سوالی بکنم که بهتر باشه؟سوال 

حین پیش خوانی خود به خود میاد تو ذهنت)، در این مرحله سعی کن به هدف فصل پی ببری، ببین که اصلا فصل درموردچیه و چی میگه؟؟؟؟



*سوال:* من  امروز با خودم قرار گذاشتم فصل 1 رو آغاز کنم، این فصل کلا 30 صفحس و من  میخوام امروز 10 صفحشو بخونم، سوال من اینه که باید اون 10 صفحه ای که  

میخوام امروز بخونمو پیش خوانی کنم یا کل فصل ینی 30 صفحرو؟کل فصل رو پیش  خوانی کن، ببین هدف تو از پیش خوانی اینه که با کل فصل اشنا بشی نه فقط با  اون 10 

صفحه ای که امروز قراره بخونی، پس کل فصل رو یکجا پیش خوانی کن...

سوال دیگه ای که میپرسن اینه: من با دی وی دی آموزشی میخونم،چطور دی وی دی رو پیش خوانی بکنم؟ 

مهم نیست که یک درس رو با جزوه یا کتاب کمک اموزشی و یا با دی وی دی بخونی، شما کتاب درسی رو  پیش خوانی کن...
 

*نکته:*سعی کن در هنگام پیش خوانی بفهمی  فصلی رو که قراره بخونی چقدر زمان بره و چقدر ازت وقت خواهد گرفت...
 

**تذکر*
*
درهنگام  پیش خوانی وسواس به خرج نده، قرار نیست چیزی رو یاد بگیری، فقط قراره تو  10 دقیقه فصلی رو که میخای بخونی رو اسکن کنی و باهاش آشنا شی...
 

 

2.*خواند و یادگیری:* همونطور  که از اسمش پیداس قراره که شروع کنی به خوندن فصل، خیلی بادقت بخون و  جزییاتو در نظر بگیر ینی زیر نکات مهم خط بکش، کلمات مهم 

وقیدها رو بولد  کن، شکل هارو به دقت بررسی کن و با متن ارتباط بده، مطالب رو باهم ترکیب کن  ومفهوم مطلب رو از دل خط کتاب بکش بیرون وبفهم معنی و منظور مطلب 

چیه(مطلبو بازش کن)، فرمولها رو اثبات کن و هیچ چیزی رو بدون دلیل قبول نکن، در این مرحله هیچ وقت مطالب روحفظ نکن بلکه یادشون بگیر.......

درمورد  چیزایی که خوندی تامل و تفکر کن این کار به دسته بندی مطالب تو ذهنت کمک  میکنه... یادت نره،برای همه ی دروس مرحله ی خوندنو از کتاب درسی شرو کن،  حالا 

به چه شیوه ای؟پایین تو قسمت(یه نکته ی مهم) گفتم...



*نکته:*وقتی به نکته ای رسیدی سعی کن خودتو جای طراح بذاری و ببین اگه جای طراح بودی این نکترو به چه شکلی بعنوان یک تست مطرح میکردی؟؟؟؟
 



**تذکر**
یاد بگیرید و عادت کنید که هنگام مطالعه ی یک درس زمزمه نکنید....توی ذهنتون بخونید و روی چک نویستون تمرین کنین(چک نویس فقط برای دروس محاسباتی نیست،برای 

درسهای دیگتونم تمرین کنید)...درسارو  توی ذهنتون و با چشم بخونین ولی هیچ وقت یادتون نره،چک نویس همراهتون باشه  و مطالبی که میخونید رو اونجا بنویسیت وتمرین 

کنین...این تمرین و تکرار  روی چک نویس هم توی یادگیری تون موثر خواهد بود و همینطور باعث خواهد شد که  شما با مطلب درگیر شید و سر درس خوابتون نبره....
 

**تذکر**
قسمت  هایی از کتاب درسی هستن که تو جزوات و کتابهای موجود در بازار توجه زیادی  بهش نشده،چرا؟چون تا حالا تستی تو کنکور ازش مطرح نشده و یا تعداد تستی که  از 

اون مطلب در کنکور اومده بسیار کمه...به همین دلیل کتاب ها نیز توجه  کمتری بهش دارن...اولا به یاد داشته باشید که همه جای کتاب رو بخونید،چون  امکان داره در کنکورهای

 سالهای آینده از اون قسمتها سوال بیاد و یا با قسمت  های دیگه ترکیب بشه...ملاک شما یادگیری و تحلیل کل مطالب کتاب درسی  باشه،طوری که اگه از جایی از کتاب هم 

که تا حالا تستی مطرح نشده بود، سوال  شد، بتونین جواب بدین...

 

**توجه*
*
درمرحله ی خواندن بخش بخش کردن سهم مطالعاتیِ امروز از یک فصل و استراحت جزیی در پایان هر بخش فراموش نشود، ینی چی؟

ببین  تو میخوای فصل 1 رو بخونی، این فصل کلا 30 صفحست، طبق برنامه سهم  مطالعاتیِ امروز از این فصل 10 صفحست، منظور من این بود که اون 10 صفحرو به  چندین 

بخش تقسیم کن(این مرحله بهتره قبل از مرحله ی خوندن و بعد از انجام پیش خوانی انجام بشه ینی مابین پیشخوانی و مرحله خواندن)، مثلا از صفحه 1 تا 4 یک بخش(این 

بخش 4 صفحس و یک مبحث رو شامل میشه در پایان صفحه 4 اون مبحث تموم شده و یه مبحث جدید شروع میشه مثلا پروتئین ها)،از صفحه 4 تا 6 یک بخش دیگه(این 

بخش 2صفحس و یه مبحث دیگه ای رو داره و تو صفحه 6 مبحث تموم میشه مثلا لیپیدها)،از صفحه 6 تا9 یه بخش دیگه(این بخش که 3 صفحس هم یه مبحث جدایی رو با 

سایر بخش ها داره و تو صفحه9 اون مبحث تموم میشه مثلا کربوهیدارتها)، از صفحه 9 تا 10 هم بخش آخر(این بخش یه صفحس و خیلی هم سنگینه و مطالب ممفهومی و 

ترکیبی زیادی داره مثلاATP)...

وقتی خوندن هر بخش رو تموم کردی دیگه به خوندن ادامه نده، یه استراحت جزیی بکن(دراز بکش،به هیچی فکر نکن و به مدت 3 تا 4 دقیقه استراحت کن)...به  عبارتی دیگه 

وقتی شرو کردی به خوندن و رسیدی به صفحه 4 توقف کن و یه  استراحت جزیی انجام بده و ادامه بده تا صفحه 6، وقتی به این صفحه رسیدی  توقف کن و یه استراحت 

جزیی انجام بده و باز ادامه بده تا صفحه 9،وقتی به  این صفحه رسیدی دوباره کارهایی رو که گفتمو انجام بده تا صفحه 10، در پایان  صفحه ی10 که صفحه ی آخرِ سهم 

مطالعاتی امروز بود نیز استراحت جزیی رو  انجام بده چون این صفحه جزو بخش آخره و گفته بودیم که در پایان هر بخش  استراحت جزیی فراموش نشود(چه بخش اول ،چه 

وسط و چه بخش آخر)...
 

*نکته:*حل  نمونه سوال و تست آموزشی حین خواندن و همراه با مرحله ی یادگیری فراموش  نشود، در حقیقت میخایم مرحله ی اول تست زنی  ینی تست زنی آموزشی(بدون 

زمان گیری) رو همراه با مرحله ی خوندن انجام بدیم...

مرحله ی دوم و اصلی تست زنی(با زمان گیری و درصدگیری) بعد از انجام مرور اصلی صورت میگیره که توضیح خواهم داد، حل نمونه سوال و تست ها(چه نمونه سوال 

امتحانی(بی گزینه) و چه نمونه سوال کنکوری(گزینه دار))،  جزو مرحله  تست زنیه ولی انجام آن همراه با مرحله ی خواندن و یادگیری  میباشد، حل نمونه سوالات و تست های 

آموزشی به درک و تفهیم بهتر مطلب و تسلط  برآن بسیار کمک خواهدکرد، حل نمونه سوالات(چه گزینه دار و چه بی گزینه ولی حل سوالات بی گزینه در اولویت اول قرار دارد)  

برای دروس محاسباتی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و همینطور مسایل شیمی و زیست بیش از  بیش نیازه و باید تعداداونا درمقایسه با دروس حفظی بیشتر باشه، البته اینم  بگم که 

وقتی یه جزوه و یا یه دی وی دی رو میخونی توش تعداد زیادی تست و  سوال آموزشی برای یادگیری بهتر حل شده ولی خودت هم میتونی برای تسلط  ویادگیری بهتر و بیشتر 

از جاهای دیگه هم اقدام به حل تست و سوال آموزشی  کنی...

تنها هدف این کار اینه که به تفهیم و درک مطالب کمک  کنه....یادت باشه که برای این مرحله زمان زیادیرو صرف نکنی،حل چند تانمونه  سوال و تست آموزشی برای هر مبحث 

کافیه...راستی تست ها و نمونه سوالاتو اول  خودتون حل کن، اگه نتونستی یه بخشی از راه حل کتابو ببین و دوباره سعی کن  حل کنی...اگه باز نتونستی اینبار راه حل کتاب 

رو به طور کامل بخون، ولی راه  حل کتابو چشمی نخون و ازش رد نشو، وقتی راه حل رو خوندی دوباره  سوالوخودتون حل کن، برای سوالاتی که توش مشکل داری زمان 

بیشتری رو اختصاص  بده و سعی کن دلیل ضعفتو پیدا کنی...


*نحوه ی حل نمونه تست و سوال آموزشی:*ببینید  من بهتون گفتم که همراه با مرحله ی خوندن،تست و سوال آموزشی حل  کنید...تعدادی از این سوالات و تست ها رو همراه با مرحله ی خوندن یه مبحث  

حل کنید...برای مثال دارین فیزیک اول دبیرستان رو مطالعه میکنید و در حال  خوندن مبحث آینه های تخت هستید...در حین خوندن تعدادی تست و سوال آموزشی  برای درک و تفهیم بهتر مطلب حل کنید...ولی 

در کنار اون تعدادی تست و سوال  آموزشی هم، بعد از پایان هر مبحث حل شود...ینی زمانی که همون مبحث آینه های  تخت به پایان رسید،مجدداتعدادی تست و سوال حل کنید و بعد برید سراغ خوندن  مبحث 

دیگه(مثلا آینه های کروی)...در  حین خوندن و پایان خوندن مباحث دیگه هم به همین شکل عمل کنید...بذارین یه  نکته ی مهمم اینجا اشاره کنم...ببینید شما برای مبحث اول که مثلا اینه ی  تخت بود 20 تا 

تست زدید(کل مبحث 70 تا تست داشت پس 50 تاش موند)...الان از  این مبحث تموم شدیدن و رفتین سراغ مبحث آینه های کروی،آینه های کروی رو هم  تموم کردید و الان میخواید چند تا هم تست برای این 

مبحث بزنید...یه چیزی  یادتون باشه...علاوه بر حل تست و سوال آموزشی برای مبحث آینه های کروی ،باز  برای مبحث قبلی یعنی آینه های تخت هم تعدادی تست و سوال حل کنید...بطور  کلی حل سوال و 

تست آموزشی برای یک فصل بدین شکل انجام میگیره:اول،حل  سوالات حین خواندن هر مبحث،دوم، حل سوالات بعد از پایان هر مبحث،سوم، حل  سوالات از مباحث قبلی که خوندنشون به پایان رسیده ،در 

حین حل سوالاتِ مبحث  کنونی...بعد از اتمام مرحله ی خوندنِ کل فصل و انجام مرور اصلی ،تست زنی به صورت کلی(برای کل فصل) انجام خواهد گرفت(تو مرحله ی تست زنی توضیح داده شده)...

 


**توجه بسیار بسیار مهم**

من  توی نکته ی بالا گفتم که سوالات و تست هایی رو بعنوان مثال اموزشی همرا با  خوندن حل کنید، ولی میخام یه مشکل اساسی رو تو این قسمت بگم که میدونم  خیلی از 

شما ها گرفتارش میشین،ببینین وقتی شروع به خوندن(مرحله 2)  یه فصل از روی جزوه یا کتاب کمک اموزشی میکنین،لابلای مطالب تست ها و  سوالاتی آورده شده...بیشتر 

شما وقتی این مثالها و تسهارو میبینین، اول سعی  میکنین راه حلشو هم نگاه بکنین و ببینید روش حل دبیر یا مولف کتاب چیه؟و  چطور سوالو حل میکنه؟درسته؟ینی یه چیزی 

تو ذهنتون میگه،اول به روش حل چند  تا سوال نگاه کن تا روال کار دستت بیاد و ببینی که اصلا از این نکات و  فرمولها چطور باید استفاده کنی؟ بعدا کم کم خودت شروع میکنی 

و خودتم سوال  حل میکنی دیگه...ولی انجام این کار بسیار اشتباهه...این روشو خیلی از  مشاورین و دبیرا توصیه میکنن...اونا عقیدشون بر اینه که شما باید تیپ های  مختلف 

تست هارو قبل از کنکور دیده باشین و از هر تیپ تست نمونه هایی رو حل  کرده باشین،تا در کنکوردچار مشکل نشین،ینی اونا میگن هر تیپ سوالی رو که  دیدی به روش 

حلش نگاه کن و ببین چطور حل میشه و بعدا خودت هم اقدام به حل  سوالات دیگه ای بکن...با این اوصاف اگه تو کنکور یه تیپ جدیدی از تست اومد  که تو تا حالا ندیده بودی 

چی؟حرف اون مشاوران درسته ولی اونا به جای اینکه  این حرفو بزنن باید بگن که روش استفاده از فرمولها و نکات رو یاد بگیرید و  از اون روش در حل تیپ های مختلف تستی 

بهره ببرید تا روش استفاده از فرمول  کاملا دستتون بیاد،که اگه تو کنکور تیپ جدیدی هم اومد نترسین و نگین که من  چنین تیپی ندیده بودم چرا؟چون شما روش استفاده از 

نکات و فرمولهارو برای حل  تست میدونین و نیازی نبود که قبلا همچین تیپ تستی دیده باشین...ببینین بچه  ها بذارین مثالی بزنم...شما سر جلسه امتحان نشستید و 

سوالاتو پس از دیگری  حل میکنید،یه سوالی رو با تیپ جدید میبینید به خودتون میگین عه...آقا که  همچین مثالی بهمون نگفته بود...یا میشینی سر جلسه آزمون...میبینی یه 

تیپ  جدید تست داره...به خودت میگی من که تا حالا همچین تستی ندیده بودم...خب  ندیده باشی هم هیچ کاری نمیتونی بکنی....خب پس مشکل کجاس؟مشکل 

همونجاییه که  گفتم...شما وقتی میاین بعد از خوندن درسنامه، به راه حل مثال آموزشی هم  نگاه میکنین و سعی نمیکنین اول خودتون حل کنید بوجود آمدن همچین 

مشکلاتی هم  طبیعیه...مشکل شما اینجاس که با نگاه به راه حل سوال فقط روش حل اون تیپ  سوال رو یاد میگیرین و ذهنتون یاد میگیره که در هنگام مواجهه با چنین تیپی  به 

این روش عمل کنه و با چگونگی استفاده از فرمول و یا نکات آشنا نمیشین،  ینی ذهن شما هیچ تلاشی نمیکنه تا سوال رو تحلیل کنه...ذهنتون فقط یاد  میگیره که اگه همچین 

تستی اومد از این راه حلش کنه...پس باید چکار کرد؟راه  حل اینه: اول خودت سوالو حل کن...ینی وقتی درسنامه رو  خوندی و بین اون یه  تست یا مثال آموزشی آورده شده اول 

سعی کن که سوالو خودت حل کنی...تا ذهنت  تحلیل کنه و ببینه که چطور از فرمولها و مفاهیمی که بلده استفاده کنه تا  سوال مربوطرو حل کنه و اگه نتونستی برو و راهحلو 

نگاه کن...اینطوری قدرت  تحلیلتون میره بالا و هر تستی با هر قالب و تیپ جدیدی هم در کنکور مطرح بشه  شما به راحتی بهش پاسخ میدین....پس هر تیپ سوال و تستی که 

دیدی سعی کن اول  خودت حلش کنی،فکر کن،تحلیل کن و ببین که چطور باید از نکات،فرمولها و  مفاهیمی که یاد گرفتی در حل این سوال استفاده کنی،به عبارتی بهتر از 

دانسته  هات برای حل سوالات استفاده کن نه از نمونه تست برای استفاده از دانسته  هات...همه ی دانسته هاتو بریز جلوت و ببین تو حل تست های مختلف باید  کدومشونو 

استفاده کنی نه اینکه یاد بگیری همچین تستی اومد از این فرمول و  نکته استفاده میکنم...

خیلی  از داوطلبین کنکور درس میخونن تا بتونن سوالات کنکورهای سالهای قبل رو حل  کنن،ولی باید طوری درس بخونین که برای کنکورهای سالهای آینده آماده  باشید...پس 

یاد بگیرین و تحلیل کنید...
 

*
نتیجه گیری:*هنگام  خوندن تعدادی سوال و تست اموزشی حل کنین ولی اول خودتون حلش کنید...سعی  کنید حلش کنین اگه نشد به راه حل کتاب یا جزوتون نگاه کنید و 

مجددا خودتون  سوال رو حل کنید...



*
*نکته مهم**

منبع اصلی، شما باید یه منبع اصلی داشته باشی....

منبع  اصلی منبعی هستش که همه ی نکات و مطالبت توی اونه و هر نکته ای پیدا کردی  داخلش مینویسی، منبع اصلی میتونه کتاب درسی شماباشه و یا یه کتاب درسنامه  

ای که حالا برای دروس درسنامه ای متفاوته یا یه جزوه ی خوب مثل جزوه  دبیراتون، اگه کتاب درسی منبع اصلیته باید نکاتی رو که از خوندن کتب کمک  آموزشی و یا از تست 

زنی بدست میاری رو توی اون بنویسی و اگه این منبع اصلی  کتاب کمک آموزشی یا یه جزوه باشه باید حتما خط کتاب رو واردش کنی(البته اگه خودش خط کتابو داشت لازم به 

واد کردن خط به خط نیست) ...

درواقع  منبع اصلی منبعی خواهد بود که همه ی نکات اعم از خط به خط کتاب و نکات  ترکیبی مفهومی و نکات استخراجی از تست ها و حتی اشکال(تصاویر کتاب درسی) هم باید داخل اون  نوشته 

بشه، منبع اصلی باید تنها منبعت باشه (دیگه نگی یه منبع اصلی دارم و یه کتاب درسی که همراه هم میخونمشون،دومنبعی ممنوع حتی اگه دومیش کتاب درسی باشه) 

چون اگه اینا بشن دو تا سردرگمت میکنن، یه منبع اصلی داشته باش که همه چی توش باشه...

ولی باید چطور منبع اصلی رو کامل کنی؟

ببین اول از همه باید کتاب درسی رو بخونی(میدونی که طبق قرارمون مرحله خوندن بعد از پیش خوانی و طرح سواله)  ولی نه کامل، ینی نباید کل یه فصلو بطور کامل از روی 

کتاب درسی بخونی و  بعد بری سراغ منابع دیگه، خیلی ها میگن برای خوندن یه فصل ابتدا کل فصلو از  روی کتاب درسی یکبار بخون و بعد برو سراغ منابع دیگه، این کاملا 

غلطه، شما  همراه خوندن باید منبع اصلیتو تکمیل کنی، پس کتاب درسی رو که گفتم اول از  همه بخون...

چطور باید بخونی؟ مبحث به مبحث...

از فصل اول زیست  سال دوم مثال میزنم، اول بیا کل مبحث مربوط به عنکبوت رو کامل بخون، خط به  خط رو بخون قیدها رو مشخص کن و سعی کن مفهوم مطلبو متوجه بشی، 

بعد از اون  بیا سراغ کتاب کمک اموزشیت یا جزوت، همون مبحث عنکبوت رو بخون و با کتاب  انطباق بده، اگه به نکته ای رسیدی توی منبع اصلیت بنویس، یعنی اگه منبع  اصلیت 

کتاب درسیه نکاتی رو که توی کتاب کمک اموزشی یا جزوت هست رو ببرو تو  کتاب درسی بنویس(حاشیه نویسی)، و اگه منبع اصلیت کتاب درسی نیست نکات رو از کتاب 

درسی وارد اون منبع اصلیت بکن (ینی خط به خط و تحلیلات)....

مبحث عنکبوت تموم شد؟ خب ادامه بده...

اینبار یه مبحث دیگه رو از روی خط به خط کتاب درسی بخون، قیدها رو مشخص کن، تحلیل کن، بررسی کن، معنی و مفهوم رو بفهم...

تموم شد؟بیا سراغ جزوه یا کتاب کمک اموزشیت بخون و با کتاب درسی منطبق کن...

و کدومش منبع اصلیته؟ نکاتو بریز تو اون....

راستی تا یادم نرفته بگم اسم این کار(وارد کردن نکات استخراجی از منابع دیگه و یا از تستها به منبع اصلی) حاشیه نویسیه، تو روش بنده ما کلا تو هیچ درسی خلاصه 

نویسی نداریم، نگرانم نباش تو تاپیک های اینده توضیح میدم...
 

*
*تذکر**

گفتم تو روش من هیچ خلاصه نویسی نخواهیم داشت...

خلاصه نویسی برای چیه؟

برای این که تو فصل جمع بندی،اونارو بخونی و مطالب برات یادآوری بشه و بعدش تست بزنی،

حالا اگه همه ی این مطالب یادت باشه چی؟بازم خلاصه نیازه؟مسلما نه....

فقط  یادت باشه یه خلاصه ی نموداری از هر فصل داشته باشی، این خلاصه به این  شکله که همه ی سرتیتر ها و نکات مهم از یک فصل و تمامی فرمولها رو تو یه  ورق بصورت 

نموداری (یا هر شیوه ای که دوس داری) بنویس،  این ورق بعدا توی یکی از مرورها که خواهم گفت لازمت میشه، اسم این مرور  نموداریه و از نوع بازیابی هستش که توضیح 

داده خواهد شد....
 

 *بعد از این ...تاپیک زیر رو بخونید...*


 _کلیک کنید_

 

كپي  برداري از مطالب صرفآ با ذكر نام نويسنده و منبع مجاز  ميباشد و در غير  اين صورت شرعآ و قانونآ حرام بوده و نويسنده هيچ گونه رضايتي ندارد...


*نویسنده: سعید بابایی و علی فکری*

----------


## aliseydali

برای انتخاب منبع درسی که شما تو متنتون گفتین که مثلا نکات رو توش بتویسیین

به نظر من بهتره یه دفتر رو برای این کار درنظر بگیرین


موفق باشید

----------


## Fawzi

مر30 ازتون آقایان بابایی وفکری !بسیار مفید بود به اشتباهاتم پی بردم 
فقط ی سوال ؟ من درحال حاضر زیست رو بتزتیب میخونم فعلا سال دوم وبعد ان سال سوم کار اشتباهیه ؟ مثلا اون برنامه ای ک اقای بابایی طبق برنامه دکتر عمارلورو بزارم برای فروردین مشکلیه ؟

----------


## Saeed735

> برای انتخاب منبع درسی که شما تو متنتون گفتین که مثلا نکات رو توش بتویسیین
> 
> به نظر من بهتره یه دفتر رو برای این کار درنظر بگیرین
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


نه دفتر زیاد از حد زمان بره ...بخصوص اگه بخوای کامل باشه...منبع اصلی خیلی از نکات.از جمله خط کتاب درسی توشه و فقط نکاتتو به زبون خودت وارد میکنی...این بهتره

----------


## Saeed735

> مر30 ازتون آقایان بابایی وفکری !بسیار مفید بود به اشتباهاتم پی بردم 
> فقط ی سوال ؟ من درحال حاضر زیست رو بتزتیب میخونم فعلا سال دوم وبعد ان سال سوم کار اشتباهیه ؟ مثلا اون برنامه ای ک اقای بابایی طبق برنامه دکتر عمارلورو بزارم برای فروردین مشکلیه ؟


نه اشتباه نیست....ولی بهتره به سبکی که بنده گفتم بخونید....این برنامه با برنامه دکتر عمارلو فرق داشت..البته نه زیاد ولی متخص ایشون نیست....یه ارتباطی بین فصول کتاب هست پس بهتره به سبکی که من گفتم خونده بشه چون در این روش ترکیبی خوندن راحت تره ...همچنین شما خیلی راحت تر به مفهوم پی میبرید...ولی اگرم هم بخواید به روش خودتون ینی فصل به فصل برید جلو این کار اشتباه نیست...

----------


## aliseydali

> نه دفتر زیاد از حد زمان بره ...بخصوص اگه بخوای کامل باشه...منبع اصلی خیلی از نکات.از جمله خط کتاب درسی توشه و فقط نکاتتو به زبون خودت وارد میکنی...این بهتره


من دارم همین کارو میکنم با این که وقت زیادی میگیره اما بازده خوبی داره با ساعت مطالعه کم

----------


## Saeed735

> من دارم همین کارو میکنم با این که وقت زیادی میگیره اما بازده خوبی داره با ساعت مطالعه کم


کاری که شما میگید در حقیقت همون کاریه که گفتم...فقط منبع اصلیتون دفتره....که همه چیو خودتون توش مینویسین....مطمن باشید منبع اصلیتون یه کتاب درسنامه ای یا کتاب درسی و یا یه جزوه ی خوب هم بود ضرر نمیکردین

----------


## Fawzi

> نه اشتباه نیست....ولی بهتره به سبکی که بنده گفتم بخونید....این برنامه با برنامه دکتر عمارلو فرق داشت..البته نه زیاد ولی متخص ایشون نیست....یه ارتباطی بین فصول کتاب هست پس بهتره به سبکی که من گفتم خونده بشه چون در این روش ترکیبی خوندن راحت تره ...همچنین شما خیلی راحت تر به مفهوم پی میبرید...ولی اگرم هم بخواید به روش خودتون ینی فصل به فصل برید جلو این کار اشتباه نیست...


خب فعلا با سبک خودم پیش برم و دوران عید ب بعدو با روش شما وقت میشه عایا ؟؟ 
میشه اون برنامتونو برام تگ کنید گمش کردم .. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Saeed735

> خب فعلا با سبک خودم پیش برم و دوران عید ب بعدو با روش شما وقت میشه عایا ؟؟ 
> میشه اون برنامتونو برام تگ کنید گمش کردم ..


دیر میشه....حالا بازبا خودته...اینم برنامه......:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Fawzi

کمکم کن من پایه زیستم ضعیفه بعدشم پیش رو ک اصلن نخوندم دیگ باید سرمو ب کجا بزارم ؟وقتمم کمه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Saeed735

> کمکم کن من پایه زیستم ضعیفه بعدشم پیش رو ک اصلن نخوندم دیگ باید سرمو ب کجا بزارم ؟وقتمم کمه


بهت لینک دادم...بفرما...برو بخون روششو

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Fawzi

> بهت لینک دادم...بفرما...برو بخون روششو
> 
> ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...


دادا سعیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــد خدا حفظت کنه ....با همون روش خودت پیش میرم بنظرم خوبه !
فقط دعام کن اگه پزشک شدم ویزیتت رایگان :Yahoo (23): 
جدا از شوخی ..وجود اشخاصی مث شما برای ما بچه های منطقه محروم ی نعمت بزرگه بُـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــزرگ .......

----------


## Catman

> *همه چیز به سبک خاص AS:*
> 
> *AS2:*مراحل مطالعه ی یک درس
> 
> 
> سلام...
> 
> چطور  و با چه روشی مطالعه کنم؟مراحل مطالعه ی یک درس و چگونگی انجام اونا تبدیل  شده به یک مشکل بسیار بزرگ که خیلی از داوطلبین کنکور نمیدونن که چطوری  این 
> 
> ...



مطالب بسیار مفیدی بود،ممنون....منم  دارم با برنامه زیست دکتر عمارلو پیش میرم که تقریبا برنامه شما و ایشون شبیه هم هستن امیدوارم که نتیجه بگیرم.

----------


## negar~

بازم بسی مفید 
ممنان :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MaHsa 95

عالی
دو تا سوال داشتم. یکی در مورد منبع اصلی که گفتین، مثلا من شیمی رو از روی درسنامه های مبتکران میخونم (منبع اصلی) و کنارش هم کتاب رو حتما باید بخونم. بعد حرف شما یعنی اینکه من هر مبحث رو که خوندم ،نکات کتاب درسی رو که تو مبتکران نبود وارد کنم و به این ترتیب بعد از تموم شدن یه فصل من دیگه سراغ کتاب نرم و فقط از مبتکران اون فصل رو بخونم؟
سوال دوم این که اون خلاصه نموداری رو که گفتین کجا بنویسم؟ مثلا من خودم پارسال واسه فصل نوسان فیزیک اینکارو انجام دادم. بعد از اینکه کامل فصل نوسان رو خوندم یه خلاصه خیلی کم از تیتر ها و فرمول ها به زبان خودم تو چند تا برگه کوچیک مخصوص لایتنر نوشتم. خیلی خوب بود . ولی الان که قراره واسه همه ی دروس اینکارو بکنم کجا بنویسم خوبه؟ تو همین برگه های لایتنر خوبه؟

----------


## Saeed735

> عالی
> دو تا سوال داشتم. یکی در مورد منبع اصلی که گفتین، مثلا من شیمی رو از روی درسنامه های مبتکران میخونم (منبع اصلی) و کنارش هم کتاب رو حتما باید بخونم. بعد حرف شما یعنی اینکه من هر مبحث رو که خوندم ،نکات کتاب درسی رو که تو مبتکران نبود وارد کنم و به این ترتیب بعد از تموم شدن یه فصل من دیگه سراغ کتاب نرم و فقط از مبتکران اون فصل رو بخونم؟
> سوال دوم این که اون خلاصه نموداری رو که گفتین کجا بنویسم؟ مثلا من خودم پارسال واسه فصل نوسان فیزیک اینکارو انجام دادم. بعد از اینکه کامل فصل نوسان رو خوندم یه خلاصه خیلی کم از تیتر ها و فرمول ها به زبان خودم تو چند تا برگه کوچیک مخصوص لایتنر نوشتم. خیلی خوب بود . ولی الان که قراره واسه همه ی دروس اینکارو بکنم کجا بنویسم خوبه؟ تو همین برگه های لایتنر خوبه؟


سوال اول...توضیحاتمو درست متوجه شدین...من میخام به یه شکلی بشه که شما فقط یه منبع داشته باشین...فقط یکی...
سوال دوم...در تاپیکی که بعد از این زدم در مورد مرور نموداری حرف زدم و کامل توضیح دادم...گفتم که توی یه ورق باشه...

----------


## Saeed735

سوالی بود در خدمتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## G O L B A R G

> سوالی بود در خدمتم


 
سلام آقا سعید و ممنون از مطالب خوبتون (:  

1-برای درسی مثل عربی , ادبیات فارسی و زبان انگلیسی که بیشتر موضوعی خونده میشن ! منبع اصلی کتاب کمک درسی باشه  

بهتره یا کتاب درسی ؟؟ بنظرم این 3 تا درس بصورت موضوعی و مبحثی از رویی کتاب های کمک درسی مبحثی خونده و تست زده بشن کافیه ! دیگه لازم نیست خط به خط کتاب  

عربی و زبان انگلیسی و ادبیات فارسی رو وارد کتاب کمک درسی کنیم ! شما خودتون برای این 3 درس بخصوص عربی و زبان بازم پیش خوانی و مطالعه ارو از روی کتاب درسی  

انجام میدید؟؟!!!  

2- اینکه گفتید سهم مطالعاتی هر درسو بخش بخش کنید و هم در مرحله ی خوندن و یادگیری هر بخش تست آموزشی بزنید و هم در پایان اون بخش ! اونوقت برای درسی مثل  

زیست همون فصل 1 زیست سال دوم مثلا شما هم حین خوندن عنبکوت تست میزنید هم بعد از اینکه خوندن عنکبوت و تارش تموم شد ؟! (اینجوری ی فصل ساده ی زیستم کلی  

وقت میبره و کتاب تستا هم تا این حد ریز به ریز تست ندادن ! برای هر تیتیر متن کتاب درسی ی سری تست دارن ) آخه هر بخش با توجه به اینکه معمولا کمتر از 10 ص است اونقدر چیز  

خاصی نداره که بخوایم هم حینش تست آموزشی بزنیم و هم بعدش بنظرم من همون بعدش کفایت میکنه وقتی تمام بخش های یک فصل با خوندن + تست  

آموزشی تموم شد از کل فصل تست زماندار میزنیم همین کافیه دیگه... 

روزانه چند ساعت زیست میخونید ؟؟ برای هر فصل چند روز وقت میذارید ؟؟ 

دورس عربی + زبان انگلیسی + فیزیک و ریاضی رو هم از روی کتاب درسی پیش خوانی  میکنید حتی متن کتاب درسی رو هم میخونید ؟؟ 
 
پیشنهاد من اینه که اگه لطف کنید مراحل خوندن هر درس رو براش شخصی سازی کنید خیییلی بهتره آخه قسمت هایی از "مراحل خوندن یک درس" که شما توصیح دادید بیشتر بدرد  

درسهایی مثل ریاضی فیزیک میخوره و مثلا ی قسمت دیگه اش برای خوندن زیست به کار میاد شاید ی سری اصول کلی برای مراحل مطالعه ی دروس وجود داشته ولی هر درسی  

باتوجه به مطالبش مراحل و شیوه ی خوندن اختصاصی شده یِ خودش رو مطلبه اگه بتونید برای هر درس بطور جداگونه مراحل و شیوه ی خوندشو بگید دیگه عااااااااالیه ((:

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام آقا سعید و ممنون از مطالب خوبتون (:  
> 
> 1-برای درسی مثل عربی , ادبیات فارسی و زبان انگلیسی که بیشتر موضوعی خونده میشن ! منبع اصلی کتاب کمک درسی باشه  
> 
> بهتره یا کتاب درسی ؟؟ بنظرم این 3 تا درس بصورت موضوعی و مبحثی از رویی کتاب های کمک درسی مبحثی خونده و تست زده بشن کافیه ! دیگه لازم نیست خط به خط کتاب  
> 
> عربی و زبان انگلیسی و ادبیات فارسی رو وارد کتاب کمک درسی کنیم ! شما خودتون برای این 3 درس بخصوص عربی و زبان بازم پیش خوانی و مطالعه ارو از روی کتاب درسی  
> 
> انجام میدید؟؟!!!  
> ...


سلام...

1...کتاب درسی همیشه باید خونده بشه ولی برای دروسی مثل عربی و ادبیات با روش خاصی باید خوند...برای ادبیات باید اول مبجثی بخونی و بعدش چیزایی رو که بلدی رو روی خط کتاب درسی پیاده کنی....ولی برای عربی به نظر من ابتدا باید کتاب درسی رو همراه با معنی خط به خط و لغات و همچنیی درسنامه و تمارینش یاد گرفت و بعد از اون موضوعی خوند...برای کتاب زبان هم که به نظر من ابتدا یاسد به لغات مسلط شی و بعد به بقیه فکر کنی....برای عربی که پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی صورت خواهد گرفت...ولی برای حفظ لغات زبان پیش خوانی خاصی نداریم فقط مشخص کن چه صفحه هایی رو میخونی و یه بار نگاشون کن و بعد شروع ب خوندن کن....برای درسی مثل ادبیات هم پیش خوانی از کتاب درسی صورت نمیگیره...ببین اگه مفهوم پیش خوانی رو بدونی میفهمی که پیش خوانی ینی چیزی رو که میخوای بخونی رو قبلش یه نگاه بندازی...فرض کنیم میخوای ارایه ادبی بخونی...ایا ارایه های ادبی توی کتاب هست؟درس 1 دومه؟خب نه...پس از همون کتاب کمک اموزشیت پیش خوانی کن...

2...نه منظور من این بنود که پایان هر بخش تست اموزشی حل کنین...همراه با خوندن و حین خوندن که حل تست اموزشی خیلی خوبه...اکثرا درسنامه ای هم که از روش میخونی این تست های اموزشی بینشون هست....تستس زنی بعد از اتمام مبحث رو بخوبی توضیح دادم...گفتم که مثلا اینه ی تخت از فیزیک 1 رو تموم کردی تست بزن براش...نه اینکه یه بخشو تموم کردی تست بزن...بعد از پایان هر بخش فقط یه استراحت 3 دقیقه ای داریم و چیزی به اسم تست وجود نداره...من گفتم مثلا امروز قراره 10 صفحه زیست بخونی...اولا همراه با خوندنش تست بزن...بعدشم وقتی که اون ده صفحه تموم شد تست بزن...فردا خواستی 10 صفحه دیگه بخونی..برای این ده صفحه(سهم امروز)هم اون دو مرحلرو اجرا کن ولی وقتی مبحث تموم شد و تست زدی برای سهم روزهای گذشته هم تست بزن که میشه تست برگشتی..

بله ..زبان و عربی رو که توضیح دادم...برای ریاضی و فیزیک هم کتاب درسی میخونم...کلا کتاب درسی هیچ وقت فراموش نشه...برای هیچ درسی


پیشنهاد....مطمن باشید اینها یی که گفتم برای همه ی دروس کاربرد داره...ولی نحوه ی انجامش برای هر درس فرق داره..صد در صد حل تست اموزشی برای ریاضی با زیست فرق داره...و نمیشه اینرو نکار رد...ولی همه ی مراحلی که گفتم برای همگی دروس قابل انجامه...

----------


## Saeed735

همه ی تاپیک های بنده ی حقیر...یکجا...


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست بخدا

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Saeed735

up :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید

----------


## nima4211

این روش پس ختام خیلی خسته کننده اس :8:

----------


## Saeed735

> این روش پس ختام خیلی خسته کننده اس


این روش پس ختام نیست....روش as هستش....مبتکرشم خودمم....سالهاهم روش زحمت کشیدم و هر چی گفتم علمیه

----------


## aktft

متن رو کامل نخوندم ، امّا تیتر هاش رو که خوندم ، فکر کنم شباهت زیادی به شیوه مطالعه 8 مرحله داشگاه هاروارد داره! :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Saeed735

> متن رو کامل نخوندم ، امّا تیتر هاش رو که خوندم ، فکر کنم شباهت زیادی به شیوه مطالعه 8 مرحله داشگاه هاروارد داره!


بله...قبلا یکی از اشناهامونم بهم گفت...ولی من این شیوه رو تا حالا نخوندم...ابتکاری خودم هست....

----------


## Saeed735

> متن رو کامل نخوندم ، امّا تیتر هاش رو که خوندم ، فکر کنم شباهت زیادی به شیوه مطالعه 8 مرحله داشگاه هاروارد داره!


الان سرچ کردم و دیدم..شما تاپیک های دیگ بندرو مطالعه بفرمایید.متوجه میشین که این اون نیست..ولی در کل اگر اونم باشه مهم نیست..مهم استفاده دانش اموزانه...ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## atena.kh

> اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید


وقت بخیرلطفااگه میتونیدومیشه یه سری مصاحبه ازرتبه های برتردرمورددوران نوروزبذارید...ممنون میشم
موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Hellion

> وقت بخیرلطفااگه میتونیدومیشه یه سری مصاحبه ازرتبه های برتردرمورددوران نوروزبذارید...ممنون میشم
> موفق باشید


ایشون گفتن اگر سوالی در مورد بحث و پست بود بپرسید .. 
1- در درجه ی اول باید سوال باشه 
2- در درجه ی دوم باید مرتبط با بحث باشه 
3- در درجه ی سوم گوگل میتونه کارت رو راه بندازه ...
موفق باشید

----------


## atena.kh

> ایشون گفتن اگر سوالی در مورد بحث و پست بود بپرسید .. 
> 1- در درجه ی اول باید سوال باشه 
> 2- در درجه ی دوم باید مرتبط با بحث باشه 
> 3- در درجه ی سوم گوگل میتونه کارت رو راه بندازه ...
> موفق باشید


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): باشه چشم حالانزنید لطفاااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا
من چون بلدنبودم تاپیک درست کنم اینجاپرسیدم
نتم هنگه توی گوگل ویاهونمیره ......مرسی ازراهنمایییییییتون :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Saeed735

> باشه چشم حالانزنید لطفاااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا
> من چون بلدنبودم تاپیک درست کنم اینجاپرسیدم
> نتم هنگه توی گوگل ویاهونمیره ......مرسی ازراهنمایییییییتون


نیاز به برنامه خاصی تو دوران عید نیست...اگر دانش اموز هستین سعی کنید دروس پیش 1 و پایرو که تا الان خوندین رو مرور کنید و تست بزنید....اگر فارغ التحصیل هستین که هر چی که تا الان خوندین رو توی دوران عید مروری درس داشته باشین و تست کار کنید.لازم نیست جمع بندی کنید.فقط یه مرور و تست زنی کافی خواهد بود....

----------


## Saeed735

آپ

----------


## MeysAM1999

*UP!*

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

سلام ممنون

----------


## motahareh744

سلام آقای بابایی.. ببخشید راجع به توضیحاتی که دادین یه جاییش رو من هر کاری کردم نمیتونم انجام بدم.. وقتی فصل هایی که خوندم کمتر بودن مشکلی نداشتم.. الان که خیلی زیاد شدن نیم ساعت اول برای هر درس که قراره تست مروری بزنم نمیتونم از همه فصل ها بزنم و باعث میشه حس کنم داره یادم میره.. و اینکه نمیدونم تو همون نیم ساعت هم باید تست بزنم هم تست هارو چک کنم یانه؟؟و چک کردن جواباب تستا حداقل چهل و پنج دیقه طول میکشه.... نمیدونم چیکار کنم😢

----------


## Saturn8

Up

----------


## z_ra

UP

----------


## Khali

Up

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ

----------


## M_Sayberi

> نه دفتر زیاد از حد زمان بره ...بخصوص اگه بخوای کامل باشه...منبع اصلی خیلی از نکات.از جمله خط کتاب درسی توشه و فقط نکاتتو به زبون خودت وارد میکنی...این بهتره





> من دارم همین کارو میکنم با این که وقت زیادی میگیره اما بازده خوبی داره با ساعت مطالعه کم


آپ. @aliseydali عزیز چرا لج میکنی،دوستان اشکال کتاب رو میخواین چیکار کنین پس؟؟ نکته ای گیر آوردین حتما یه جا بنویسین که معتبر و کامل باشه که توی وقتتون صرفه جویی بشه.این سیدعلی خودش میگه میدونم وقت زیاد میبره،خوب تا همین جا معلومه کارت اشتباهه،فکر کن اگه همون وقت رو صرفه جویی میکردی و درس میخوندی چقدر دیگه بازده بهتری داشتی.

----------


## M_Sayberi

آپ

----------

